# OSHA Question - I know wrong forum, but thought I would try



## TZJR

Have a detailer asking me a question

Quote:"
Thank you very much.    I have one other question that has puzzled me for years.   When I first began detailing, I was instructed about the “Coke bottle Rule”.   No one could actually tell me where it was.      Basically,  the top of the channel had to project above the top of the finished floor by 1”-2” so no one could kick a “Coke bottle” off the landing.   Can you shed any light on if the stringers are required to stick up?   In my opinion, the stringer can be flush so long as the bottom horizontal rail is down far enough.
"End Quote:

They are designing a raised floor landing for a client.

Anyone have a section off the top of their heads I could reference....

Thanks Regards Tom


----------



## classicT

Tom, can you perhaps provide a picture or detail showing which member your detailer believes has to project 1-2" above the top of the finished floor? I presume most of us will have a hard time deciphering this without some detail.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Sweet

OSHA 1910.23(e)(4)

A standard toeboard shall be 4 inches nominal in vertical height from its top edge to the level of the floor, platform, runway, or ramp. It shall be securely fastened in place and with not more than 1/4-inch clearance above floor level. It may be made of any substantial material either solid or with openings not over 1 inch in greatest dimension.

Where material is piled to such height that a standard toeboard does not provide protection, paneling from floor to intermediate rail, or to top rail shall be provided.


----------



## TZJR

Thank you Paul for the posting,

By chance do you have a link for 1910.23(e)(4), I can't seem to find it on the OSHA website.  probably just me, but can't find it in the search feature on their website.

Again thank you regards - Tom


----------



## Paul Sweet

I think it was from this site:
https://www.osha-safety-training.net/walking-working-surfaces-osha-regulation-29-cfr-1910-21-30/


----------



## Phil

A couple years ago, OSHA revised the Walking-Working Surface and Fall Protection requirements. For toeboards, try 1910.29(k). 
https://www.osha.gov/laws-regs/regulations/standardnumber/1910/1910.29


----------



## rogerpa

Full text (https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-i...c4cb26d&mc=true&node=se29.5.1910_129&rgn=div8):

(k) Protection from falling objects. (1) The employers must ensure toeboards used for falling object protection:

(i) Are erected along the exposed edge of the overhead walking-working surface for a length that is sufficient to protect employees below.

(ii) Have a minimum vertical height of 3.5 inches (9 cm) as measured from the top edge of the toeboard to the level of the walking-working surface.

(iii) Do not have more than a 0.25-inch (0.5-cm) clearance or opening above the walking-working surface.

(iv) Are solid or do not have any opening that exceeds 1 inch (3 cm) at its greatest dimension.

(v) Have a minimum height of 2.5 inches (6 cm) when used around vehicle repair, service, or assembly pits. Toeboards may be omitted around vehicle repair, service, or assembly pits when the employer can demonstrate that a toeboard would prevent access to a vehicle that is over the pit.

(vi) Are capable of withstanding, without failure, a force of at least 50 pounds (222 N) applied in any downward or outward direction at any point along the toeboard.

(2) The employer must ensure:

(i) Where tools, equipment, or materials are piled higher than the top of the toeboard, paneling or screening is installed from the toeboard to the midrail of the guardrail system and for a length that is sufficient to protect employees below. If the items are piled higher than the midrail, the employer also must install paneling or screening to the top rail and for a length that is sufficient to protect employees below; and

(ii) All openings in guardrail systems are small enough to prevent objects from falling through the opening.

(3) The employer must ensure canopies used for falling object protection are strong enough to prevent collapse and to prevent penetration by falling objects.


----------



## TZJR

Thank you Phil & Roger for the links


----------



## stvnha_va

I was part of the original post on this topic.   The question will be for commercial projects around intermediate or main floor landings.  The IBC states in 1015.4 "guards shall not have openings that allow passage of a sphere 4 inches in diameter from the walking surface to the required guard height".    I was taught the "Coke Bottle" rule that either the stringer had to extend up above the top of the concrete landing to form a "border" or the bottom rail must be 1" or less from the top of the concrete.   I can not find this requirement.


----------



## ADAguy

Ok you "oldtimers" & code junkies, fess up as to the source of this one.


----------



## Rick18071

No Coke, pepsi.


----------

